# Loving Home Needed



## 2112bassist (Aug 17, 2021)

I have two, approximately six month old, female rats. I no longer have the space or time to give them the best quality of care that they deserve to have. I am looking for anyone, preferably in the Buffalo, NY area, who will be dedicated to their care and wellbeing, and who would love to spoil them. Serious inquires only.


----------



## Alyizia! (Aug 24, 2021)

Hecc I would love them but you live soo far


----------

